# Muscle fatigue and cramps



## wshelley (Apr 22, 2011)

36 YO male 
Papillary carcinoma both lobes
Complete thyroidectomy 3/30/11
RAI 5/11/11
Current Synthroid dose 200 micrograms (still trying to find right dose)

Anyone else have experience with severe muscle fatigue and cramps post-op and post RAI? I was fine for a couple of months, but for the last couple of months I get cramps daily. I wake up with a charley horse in one of my calf muscles every night. I've had cramps in muscles I didn't know I even had!

My endo has tested my calcium (as well as potassium and magnesium) three times. (I did lose one parathyroid in surgery due to a cyst that was biopsied, benign). My levels are always in the low normal range or just below the normal range. She has me on Tums as a calcium supplement, but it doesn't seem to help. I have been taking a multivitamin as well, but no help.

I wasn't a fantastic athlete before, but now I can't even walk up the stairs without muscle fatigue and even cramps. Anyone else have these issues? Any suggestions? I am considering physical therapy for stretching exercises, seeing an herbalist, accupuncture...anything! I am tired of getting cramps ever day.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

wshelley, my thyroidectomy surgeries were a couple of weeks before yours...same diagnosis...and my RAI was a little bit after yours. I honestly can't remember whether I lost any parathyroid glands. I don't think so, but they did keep me in the hospital to keep checking my calcium levels, which were fine (so if I did lose any, the others picked up the slack). I am a 42 year old female.

I do not have any muscle fatigue or cramping. However, having been an athlete and cross-country runner in the past, the first thing that comes to mind for me with muscle cramping is to increase your potassium intake. Bananas are the first food I think of, but there are many others.

Here's a link you may find helpful, with information and lots of food suggestions.

http://www.drugs.com/cg/potassium-content-of-foods-list.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wshelley said:


> 36 YO male
> Papillary carcinoma both lobes
> Complete thyroidectomy 3/30/11
> RAI 5/11/11
> ...


Sounds like you have been through the war here and I am sorry for that but very very glad that you have been properly cared for.

You may wish to get a ferritin test.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And...............................electrolytes are funny; if one is out of balance they all are. I recommend a complete electrolyte replacement.

You may find this helpful.
http://www.modernmedicine.com/modernmedicine/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=158213

When did you last have a thyroid panel? Care to share the results and the ranges?


----------



## wshelley (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for the advice Andros and Octavia. The cramps have slowly been getting better. I have been taking calcium supplements and a multivitamin. I am due for another panel in 2 weeks, so we'll see how my levels are.

Thanks again.

Bill


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wshelley said:


> Thank you for the advice Andros and Octavia. The cramps have slowly been getting better. I have been taking calcium supplements and a multivitamin. I am due for another panel in 2 weeks, so we'll see how my levels are.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Bill


It is really so good to hear from you and more importantly that you feel better. That is awesome!

Don't be a stranger around here! Have the leg cramps abated?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

wshelley said:


> 36 YO male
> Papillary carcinoma both lobes
> Complete thyroidectomy 3/30/11
> RAI 5/11/11
> ...


If you are hypo that will cause both muscle cramps and fatigue.

Please share your most recent lab's with ranges.


----------

